# Fostering a feral....or semi feral cat. Any advice...



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

I have lost my wonderful Gatsby. As part of his legacy, I have been volunteering at a cat rescue. To cut a long and painful story very short I am now thinking of fostering a cat (3ish) who has been living rough for at least 2 years. I know I will get a lot of support from the rescue but wondered if others here had any advice.
He hisses in fear..but not a lot.
He can't be touched at the moment.
He does though come to the front of the pen and has started miaowing.
I am not looking for a replacement or a lap cat but has anyone here any experience of this type of cat?
I have patience, am not expecting miracles, just uncertain...


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Kah, I have taken in 2 cats over the years who had been living rough for more than a year, and had become semi-feral. One of the cats still lives with me (the other one has gone to Rainbow Bridge). Both were strays and they were scared stiff of people. I could not get near them for about 4 months. It took that long, feeding them every day before they would allow me even to put my hand out to them without them hissing and growling and dashing away in terror.

I found it easier to re-socialise the younger cat, who was aged between 2 and 3. By taking things very slowly with him and letting him dictate the pace I found there would be a sudden leap forward to the next stage in his development as a socialised cat. So I never felt discouraged by the slow pace of acceptance. Nowadays he is the most affectionate and cuddly of my cats, but also the most demanding. But perhaps he would have been like that anyway, without his history.

I had him neutered before he came to live indoors, but even so he has the spraying habit now and then, can't help himself, just his way, so constant vigilance and a lot of cleaning are required. He is not allowed in the sitting room at all, as I don't trust him not to spray the furniture. I don't think he would spray indoors if he was an only cat, so if your fostered boy will be the only cat in your home, I expect you may not have any problems in that regard


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank you so much for your quick reply. Yes, I think it will be a long, slow process...just wanted to know if it was even achievable. (Conflicting advice on web) He has been neutured and will be the only cat, so hopefully that will help. He is used to humans as he was fed regularly in his old haunts. If he comes here he will be in a large pen to start with (he was involved in an RTA and has ligament damage) it is still early days but I will let you know what happens.x


----------



## TallulahCat (Dec 31, 2015)

It sounds like he is not truly feral if he is tolerating some human presence. It sounds like he actually likes the company, to an extent. Time and patience is what you will need, and the rewards may be few (or it may be up to you to appreciate the rewards). But it does sound like he may come round to an extent.

My last cat was virtually unhandlable when I first got her and very aggressive. She improved though, and eventually started sitting on my lap, as long as I didn't stroke her. It was a few years before I could trust her on my bed at night, though she bit my nose REALLY HARD a couple of times in the beginning before I started shutting her out of the bedroom. 

She was a very special cat. But you've got to consider how you will feel about not having a cuddly cat, especially if he wants to be the only cat.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, I do think it is achievable. I see no reason why not. He is used to humans, and almost certainly had a home at some stage, as a kitten anyway. As you'll know from your Rescue work, many male cats become strays because they are not neutered and so they start roaming as soon as they reach sexual maturity. I daresay this is what happened to your boy. 

If he'd been born feral, (to a feral mother), he'd be very unlikely to allow humans near him, and then you'd have a big task on your hands trying to socialise him, and might never achieve it. We have a number of true ferals at the Shelter, rescued from unsafe environments. They live outdoors (we are on a farm) and even though they have been with us for years we still can't get anywhere near them. They come back for their food twice a day, and they have a warm shed provided for them to sleep in, but they don't want human company or affection. Sometimes they will sit and watch us but if we make any move towards them they are off! I don't think your fellow is one of those. I doubt he would tolerate being shut in a pen if he was.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

He sounds like a wonderful independent soul, who likes peace and quiet, and just needs a warm bed and some nice food.
Maybe once he's found confidence and safety in your home, he might become more settled and happier. Maybe one day he might appreciate an ear tickle, although you do sound quite realistic in your expectations. 


Kah said:


> He does though come to the front of the pen and has started miaowing.


It almost sounds like he wants a fuss, but is still nervous.

He sounds like a lovely cat. xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Meet Bumble,he was my semi feral cat who adopted me many years ago.
He just appeared one day and decided to stay.
He was very difficult to handle and had no trust in humans other than wanting to be fed.Through necessity he had to live in a heated shed with free access to come and go for a fair while as I had indoor cats which he never would have got on with.
He did eventually move into the house and became a very affectionate well mannered lad who slept on the bed every night.
It did take quite a bit of lost skin and scary moments to gain his trust but we got there in the end and was well worth the effort.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I think it's a wonderful thing to do. What have you got to lose? You sound perfect for him. Please let us know how you get on! :Happy


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Awww, Bumble is gorgeous x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Jackie C said:


> Awww, Bumble is gorgeous x


Thank you,he was a real character,having lived outside most of his early years I was surprised to find that he came into the house to use his litter tray then went out again


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Many thanks to all of you who have taken the time and trouble to reply. I think you are right and my headline was a little misleading. The rescue does care for feral and abandoned strays and I think I originally perceived him as feral because of the hissing and fear. In only a week he seems calmer and cleaner (!) I read about not making direct eye contact and slowly blinking and he was blinking back at me last week. I am going to see him again on Saturday. He will be at the rescue at least until he is signed off at the vets.

You are right..I have nothing to lose and maybe he will become like Bumble! At the very least, by fostering I am freeing up some rescue space during kitten season.

I have considered how I might feel about 'not having a cuddly cat'. To be honest, I don't know the answer. When I volunteered I did say that I wasn't ready for another cat just now. There was just something about the look in his eyes.

I will definitely keep you all informed. I am still very sad and grieving for Gatsby. I like to think that this was meant...sounds silly, I know.

Once again, thank you..and any further 'calming' tips would be much appreciated.

Karenanne x


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm glad he's settling in.
The slow blinking is great cat communication. I do it to Betty all the time and she often replies in kind. Another way is to talk softly a lot when he is around. x Good luck with your future life together. x

Now that he's settling in, can we have some photos? x



*edited, as I put "car communication" and not "cat"


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Just thought I'd give you all an update. Spent today at the rescue and Bobby's leg seems to be healing well. (He was seen by a vet this morning) He is still on cage rest but in a bigger cage now. He remains quite wary but has started chirruping and is happy to come to the front of the cage and 'chill out'. I will post pictures later - he is so beautiful on some of them. Still would like to try with him and there will be a home check soon. He has been the best 'therapy' for me and I hope I can give him something back in return. X


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

My girl is a feral that is part of the local rescues 'capture, neuter, release' scheme. She wouldn't be an ideal choice for someone who has actually wanting a _pet _cat, because I can't get anywhere near her at all, nevermind touch her or anything like that, but she's happy and it gives me pleasure knowing that.

I inquired about the idea because we're very rural, a heaven for cats really, but I can't have one in the house because of my dogs. A feral seemed a good idea - helping a rescue and a little cat, and getting to see a feline face about the place too, even if from a considerable distance!

I feed her, she has shelter in our outbuildings (choice of heated or not), worm & flea her (with tablets in food) and she gets vet treatment if she needs it, but that's it.


----------



## TallulahCat (Dec 31, 2015)

Sounds like you have really fallen for Bobby. You sound like a great person for him. With time and patience it sounds like he wants to be friends. He's lucky to find you. Let us know how things progress x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for the update! Looking forward to hearing more xx


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

As promised, photo's of the Bobster - from original trapping when he was injured to now. It's the one in the middle of the bottom row that I really love..and the fact that he lets me get so close to the cage. He is so beautiful, just hope he learns to trust.


----------



## TallulahCat (Dec 31, 2015)

He's a beauty!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Awww he's stunning! Look at his sweet face! I do love gingers! I have a ginger boy myself, and he is my best pal


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

What a beautiful lad, hope you get to take him home with you, he deserves a chance!


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

He has started 'padding' on the carpet in his pen as well as making chirruping sounds to the other cats. Also miaowing for food. I am taking all these as good signs? Home check is in the process of being arranged but hopefully won't be a problem as I don't live on a main road and have a spare room for him.

As yet, he doesn't 'play'. (Early days) I was thinking one of those laser pens might be a good start for after his cage rest?

And yes, I really do think he is beautiful! Xxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, all good signs!  Laser pen - worth a try. And I never met a cat who didn't like patting at a piece of string pulled along the floor.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Awww. He's gorgeous, I love ginger tabby's. I love his sweet face in the centre photo and he looks a real character.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Hes a beauty and I am sure will be great with you. Hope the home check goes good and Bobby comes soon to you.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

He's gorgeous! I have lots of semi ferals, not house cats. They are all very different in terms of cuddliness, but only 2 don't want any contact. I still have hope for them, they come very close and look at me and talk lots. Mari is one of my favourite ever cats, he's such a character, he's sitting here with me, though he's not allowed in!

Like all cats just take it slow, at his pace. I'm sure you will have a wonderful life with him.


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank you for all your continuing advice and support. Bobby will hopefully be here soon...on cage rest in the spare room to start with. I hope we do have 'a wonderful life'... In my head he is Bobby Bailey...after George Bailey in the film of the same name!


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Still not quite ready for a foster home..and nowhere near as cute as he looks. But Bobby is progressing well at the rescue...and learning to play


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Update- I am bringing Bobby home today. He is so much calmer, can be stroked now etc. Prepared for a relapse as he will be in a strange place but I hope he will settle well in my spare room. Wish me luck! Karenanne


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Best of luck!  Looking forward to your updates and pics of handsome Bobby


----------



## TallulahCat (Dec 31, 2015)

Good luck with Bobby!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

All the best for today! Lucky Bobby! Can't wait to here more about him and hope he settles in OK xx


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Oh wow! Bobby is a very handsome fella.

I hope he settles soon in your home. He's a lucky cat to have found you, and I think will go a great way to helping heal your heart after Gatsby's passing.

With all the very best wishes,

Zoe


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

He's here! Obviously very scared and wide eyed at first but today he has had a bowl of Applaws and some Orijen biscuits. I also have the big sash window open (he has another week of cage rest) and he is loving the sounds of the garden. He is in my spare room so last night I decided to sleep in there too. Do you think this was the right thing to do? I will be back at work tomorrow so thought by sleeping there he would maybe get used to the 'smell' of me quicker?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, it's a great idea to sleep in his room with him for a few nights. It will really help him adjust to his new home.


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Well, I have been sleeping in the spare room and this morning Bobby woke me up..he was very excited by the sounds of the dawn chorus! Then he came to the side of the pen near the bed and actually let me stroke him..behind the ears and under the chin. He was rolling about and purring. I think the inner pet might be returning...sure now that he must have had a home once. Early days I know, but I certainly wasn't expecting that


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Just caught up with your journey,what fabulous news it really does look as though it wont be long before Bobby is settled and happy in his new ,wonderful home.Good luck to you both xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm so pleased to hear of Bobby's progress - brilliant! I am sure there is lots more of his personality to come out yet.


----------



## TallulahCat (Dec 31, 2015)

Aw bless him, sounds like he is very happy already! A shelter environment can be very stressf, especially if the cat doesn't like other cats. Maybe all he needed was a home of his own.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Just caught up with this thread - well done for giving him a chance, and so far it seems it's paying off!


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for all your continued support and guidance. Now I am a volunteer at a rescue and a foster mom I am witnessing kittem season at first hand. Heart breaking. So glad having the Bobster here is freeing up a pen for them. I have to admit, it's bittersweet. I miss Gatsby every day. Yesterday, I even managed to stroke Bobby's tummy. I am also going to leave the pen door open on Friday. (Have taken advice from the rescue) This little cat continues to surprise me - he even let my (male) friend stroke him tonight - and he has been kicked by men in the past, I believe. I am creating hiding places for him as I think being out might make him feel vulnerable. I hope you don't feel I am 'waffling on' with all these updates. X


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Kah said:


> Thanks for all your continued support and guidance. Now I am a volunteer at a rescue and a foster mom I am witnessing kittem season at first hand. Heart breaking. So glad having the Bobster here is freeing up a pen for them. I have to admit, it's bittersweet. I miss Gatsby every day. Yesterday, I even managed to stroke Bobby's tummy. I am also going to leave the pen door open on Friday. (Have taken advice from the rescue) This little cat continues to surprise me - he even let my (male) friend stroke him tonight - and he has been kicked by men in the past, I believe. I am creating hiding places for him as I think being out might make him feel vulnerable. I hope you don't feel I am 'waffling on' with all these updates. X


Not at all, I am pleased to hear about his progress


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I love your updates about the dear fellow.  Please keep them coming.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I too enjoy reading your updates, keep them coming!


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

The very best sort of 'waffle' I would say.

Thank you - I'm so pleased for you. Cats amaze me with their resiliency and ability to learn to trust again. Bless 'em.

Z


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Please keep with the updates I enjoy reading them and seeing Bobby's progress.


----------



## Mildred's Mum (Dec 3, 2015)

He's beautiful, what a lucky chap to have found you


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

A big day for Bobby today - I have left the pen door open. Couldn't resist a peek before I came to work. He had jumped on to the dresser and was garden watching. His ligament injury seems to be improving!! Then had to sneak one more peek..and he came out of the hiding place I had made for him and sat by me. Now at work covered in cat fur. His thick 'on the streets' cat fur seems to be moulting...and he's looking more strawberry blonde than ginger!!!!!!


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Latest update! This where I found the Bobster on Sunday! 2+ years living rough and he has discovered beds!! Just a couple of questions. The Rescue supplied a big bag of World's End cat litter when I fostered him. In theory, as a fosterer they will supply all litter/food but I don't want to drain their stretched resources and will buy it myself. Is this a good brand? Any recommendations? Also, they gave me some dry Orijen food. I have been leaving this in the dish and also supplying wet food. Orijen seems to be a good make? Should he have just that or wet food too?
Karen
Ps this food agressive cat now wants a stroke before he eats!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Aww bless him, what a sweetie!  Look how well he is making himself at home.  I haven't hear of Worlds End cat litter Do you mean World's Best? If so it is an excellent make, but rather expensive for a Rescue to buy, unless they are unusually well off for a rescue. 

Orjen is quite a good make of dry food, but like all dry foods it's high in carbs, so if you wanted to continue giving some dry food I'd switch to a lower carb, higher protein make such as Thrive Plus.. 

I wouldn't leave dry down all the time unless you are out all day and concerned about him getting hungry. Better to measure out the exact amount as recommended per meal on the packet, and serve it to him for one of his meals. Then feed him wet food the rest of his meals.


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi, thanks again for responding. I did mean World's Best..it was donated to the rescue and they let me have it when I took Bobster home. They don't use it or Orijen all the time.Think they felt Bobby deserved it! I will continue to get it if you think it is good. I am out all day which is why I am leaving some Orijen down. Will look into Thrive plus. X


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Well, the Bobster has been here just over five weeks now. We have had poo gate (!) and some set backs but he is continuing to make amazing progress. He started coming downstairs at night when I was asleep but never when I was around. I got really upset one night and said to him that he would never go back to a shelter but I was worried he would always be an upstairs cat...and about 10 minutes later he appeared in the dining room! He now loves chairs and beds. He is a very special little boy!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

You see, they DO understand when we talk to them!
He is a gorgeous boy and you two are forming a very very special bond.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with PP  our cats understand when we talk to them, and are able to sense what we are thinking, maybe read our minds too!

It is wonderful to hear how well Bobby is bonding with you.:Joyful He is such a sweetheart. Well done !


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank You to all who have followed this journey. He sat on my lap tonight. Yes, I cried! My beautiful Bobby. You are so brave. Then I had (male) visitors and that scared you. I am so sorry you were kicked and abused. Love you Bobster xxx


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Awww. I love this update... it made me remember Hux and shed a little tear too.

I'm so so happy for you... patience and babysteps pay off. 

He trusts you, your beautiful big brave boy. Thank you so much for sharing.

Z xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

He's such a handsome boy :Happy it's so lovely to hear he's discovering all the delights of a safe & loving home :Cat


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Have a feeling that this foster arrangement is going to fail. How could I possibly let him go! Just wish that,as an avid Archers fan, I could stop calling him Bobby Beale! (Only relevant to English forum members, I think) To everyone who has responded, thank you. I needed support and encouragement. Ps cringe at my thread title now...he's as feral as a fish! Xxx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Absolutely thrilled for both Bobby and you!


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Well, Bobby has been here for two months now. His leg is getting better (giving him a supplement, Yumove Advanced) and he is sitting on my lap as I write this. Despite missing my wonderful Gatsby every day, I am glad I gave this little cat a chance. Still not ready to take the steps to adopt him, but in all honesty, I doubt he will be going anywhere. Once again, thank you to all those who have shared my journey. X


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I think there is a lot of value in being a 'failed fosterer' 
It gives us time to mourn the departed ones and accept the new furry friend into our hearts.


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Posted the photo but not the text! Just a quick update..I officially adopted Bobby on Saturday. He is now enjoying short, supervised visits to the garden and seems to be getting on well with the neighbourhood cats!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Fantastic news, well done!
He is a stunning looking cat and seems to be blossoming in your care.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am so pleased to hear this Kah! Brilliant news!  

My word what a handsome fellow he is! He is looking very well too.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I am so pleased to hear you have adopted Bobby hes a stunner.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Aww! Congratulations on the adoption of your handsome happy boy  

I love a happy ending!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Congratulations, he's a stunner!!!


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Not often I come to this sub-forum, but I recall reading this thread over the months. Excellent to see the progress gorgeous Bobby has made, and that he now has a forever home!


----------

